# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  نيلسون مانديلا

## صفاء العشري

دول ومنظمات عالمية تنكس الأعلام حداداً على وفاة نيلسون مانديلا

رحل عنا الرئيس نيلسون مانديلا، أول رئيس أسود لجنوب أفريقيا الخميس عن عمر يناهز 95 عاما. وهو بطل النضال ضد نظام الفصل العنصري.
يوجد ردود فعل حزينة حول العالم لوفاة الرئيس نيلسون مانديلا. 
أمر الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما بتنكيس الأعلام حداداً على مانديلا، وقال "أن العالم خسر أكثر الناس شجاعة ومصداقية ونقاء." 
وعن الرئيس الأسبق بيل كلينتون فقد وصف مانديلا "ببطل الكرامة الانسانية والحرية" وقال ان "التاريخ سيذكر مانديلا كبطل من أجل الكرامة الانسانية والحرية والسلام والمصالحة."

أليكم كلمة الرئيس أوباما كاملة في وفاة نيلسون مانديلا من البيت الأبيض 

الرئيس: أثناء محاكمته في العام 1964، اختتم نيلسون مانديلا كلمته من قفص الاتهام قائلا: "لقد ناضلتُ ضد هيمنة البيض، وناضلتُ ضد هيمنة السود. واعتززتُ بمفهوم المجتمع الديمقراطي الحر الذي يعيش فيه جميع الأشخاص معًا في وئام وانسجام وعلى أساس تكافؤ الفرص باعتبار ذلك مثلا أعلى. إنه هدف آملُ أن أعيش من أجله وأن أحققه. ولكن إذا لزم الأمر، فهو هدف أنا على استعداد للموت في سبيله."

وعاش نيلسون مانديلا في سبيل هذا الهدف الأسمى، بل جعله حقيقة وواقعًا. وحقق معه أكثر مما يمكن توقعه من أي إنسان. واليوم، اختتم رحلته. لقد فقدنا إنسانًا من أشجع الناس وأكثرهم تأثيرًا وأطيبهم سريرة ممن كان يمكن لأي واحد منا أن يشاركه الوقت على هذه الأرض. بيدَ أنه لم يعد ينتمي إلينا- إنما ينتمي إلى كل الأزمنة والعصور.

لقد استطاع مانديلا، بما يملك من شموخ وكرامة عميقة وبإرادته التي لا تتزعزع للتضحية بحريته الخاصة من أجل حرية الآخرين، استطاع تغيير جنوب أفريقيا- وتحريك مشاعرنا جميعًا. فرحلته من سجين إلى رئيس حملت البشارة وجسّدت الوعد بأن البشر- والدول- يمكن أن تتغير للأفضل. لقد شكّل التزامه بنقل السلطة والتصالح مع أولئك الذين سجنوه قدوة ينبغي أن تطمح إليها الإنسانية جمعاء، سواء في حياة الشعوب أو في حياتنا الشخصية الخاصة. وحقيقة أنه فعل كل ذلك بسماح وروح من الدعابة والقدرة على الاعتراف بعيوبه ونقائصه إنما يجعل الرجل أكثر عظمة بكثير. وكما قال ذات مرة: "إنني لستُ قديسًا، إلا إذا كنت تعتبر القديس خطّاءً مذنبًا لا يكفّ عن المحاولة."

إنني واحد من ملايين لا تُحصى ممن استمدوا الإلهام من حياة نيلسون مانديلا. ففي أول عهدي بالعمل السياسي، كان أول شيء فعلته ذا مغزى سياسي أو ينطوي على قضية هو الاحتجاج ضد سياسة الفصل العنصري. لقد درستُ أقواله وكتاباته. واليوم الذي أطلق فيه سراحه من السجن منَحَني شعورًا بما يمكن للإنسان القيام به حين يسترشد بآماله وليس بمخاوفه. ومثل كثيرين من جميع أنحاء العالم، لا أستطيع أن أتخيل حياتي الخاصة بشكل كامل دون القدوة التي شكلها نيلسون مانديلا، وإنني ما دمتُ حيًا فسأفعل ما بوسعي لأتعلم منه.

إننا، مشال وأنا، نتقدم إلى غراسا ماشيل وإلى عائلة مانديلا، بأعمق مشاعر المواساة والامتنان لتقاسم هذا الرجل الاستثنائي معنا. إن عمله طوال حياته كان يعني قضاء أيام طويلة بعيدًا عن أولئك الذين أحبوه أكثر من غيره. وإنني آمل فقط أن الوقت الذي كان يُقضى معه في الأسابيع القليلة الماضية قد جلب السلام والطمأنينة لعائلته.

إلى شعب جنوب أفريقيا، إننا نستمد القوة من نموذج التجديد والمصالحة والصمود الذي جعلتموه حقيقة وواقعًا. فدولة جنوب أفريقيا الحرة بلد في سلام مع نفسه- وهذا مثال للعالم، وهذا إرث ماديبا إلى الأمة التي كان يحبها.

إننا من المحتمل ألا نشهد أمثال نيلسون مانديلا مرة أخرى. لذلك يقع على عاتقنا وبقدر ما نستطيع مسؤولية نشر وتعميم القدوة التي مثّلها، من خلال اتخاذ قرارات تسترشد بالحب وليس بالكراهية، وعدم الاستهانة أبدًا بالفرق الذي يمكن أن يحققه شخص واحد، والسعي إلى المستقبل الذي يستحق تضحيته.
والآن، دعونا نتوقف ونقدم الشكر على حقيقة أن نيلسون مانديلا قضى حياته- وهو الرجل الذي امتلك زمام التاريخ بكلتا يديه، وصوّب القوس الأخلاقي في العالم تجاه العدالة. فليبارك الله ذكراه، ويُطيّب له مثواه.

القيادة المركزية الأمريكية

----------

